# Frightning Lightning Forgotten Prisoner



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I just saw that there is another thread on this topic over in the General Modeling Forum...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=366028

Looks like Frank at Moebius is at it again...and he is taking orders now!

http://www.clubmoebius.com/PhotoGallery.asp?ProductCode=453

It keeps getting better and better!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

a Magical time for us modelers!! 
"Moebius makes dreams come true!"


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

This may set the record for an Aurora kit being reissued by different companies. Aurora ran the kit, and then it was repopped by Cinemodels. Then it was out via Polar Lights/Cinemodels. Now Moebius/Cine will give it a run.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I preordered mine Bob, cant wait!:thumbsup:
Jim


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

djnick66 said:


> This may set the record for an Aurora kit being reissued by different companies. Aurora ran the kit, and then it was repopped by Cinemodels. Then it was out via Polar Lights/Cinemodels. Now Moebius/Cine will give it a run.


Probably others but the Dracula kit has been issued by:Aurora,Monogram,Cinemodels,Hasegawa,Polar lights and then revell!

BRIAN


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

1bluegtx said:


> Probably others but the Dracula kit has been issued by:Aurora,Monogram,Cinemodels,Hasegawa,Polar lights and then revell!
> 
> BRIAN


Yeah but I mean in an Aurora box


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Got my FL Prisoner today and much to my surprise...its AURORA! Thats right, Moebius (love that guy) has the Aurora logo on the box and its just FANTASTIC!:thumbsup::dude:


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Plus Frank got the "Famous Monsters" logo as well. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

'Tis a thing of beauty!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Cinemodels is only the current owner of the Aurora logo. They are not a partner in this project. We licensed the name from them. As Tom mentioned, we also licensed the Famous Monsters logo for the standard Forgotten Prisoner kit. We wanted to get it as close as possible to the original package.

If all goes smooth, we'll try to follow up with more of the monster kits. Hitting early next year is a short run of the Jekyll in the Aurora box with the box graphics more closely reproduced. Limited run on this, there will be chase kits included as well!

On the Frightening Lightning Prisoner, these are nearly sold out. They didn't go through our regular distributor channels. We have less than 100 left. If they haven't appeared in your local shop, they may not! It seems that mostly the mail order shops got them, even though ordering was open to all retailers. If you can't find one, contact us direct and we can point you in the right direction.


----------

